# BALTIMORE | 1 Light Street | 111m | 364ft | 26 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*---*



The addition of 10 floors of offices will push this new tower over 400 feet...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Previously as a 23 story apartment building:_

*http://www.bizjournals.com/baltimor...t-st-apartment-tower-takes-step.html?page=all*












> 1 Light St. apartment tower takes step forward
> 
> Oct 24, 2013, 1:31pm EDT Updated: Oct 24, 2013, 5:00pm EDT
> 
> ...



More renders:



BlueSock said:


> Some 1 Light Street renderings from last fall that I don't remember seeing before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trex-md (Dec 21, 2013)

Is this going to be right behind u of md medical center?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Trex-md said:


> Is this going to be right behind u of md medical center?


It's in the heart of downtown wrapped around the old building with the McDonalds across from Wells Fargo.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New proposal to add as many as eight floors: http://media.bizj.us/view/img/349481/1-one-light-street-2*304xx5396-3597-2-0.jpg



> The proposal for a new downtown tower at 1 Light St. is set to see major changes this year as a new joint partnership is proposing to grow the building by as many as eight stories.
> 
> That would bring what was approved as a 22-story residential tower to 30 stories and trigger a new architectural review process for a building that's already gone before city officials three separate times. Anthony Cataldo, the city coordinator for the Urban Design and Architecture Review Panel, said Tuesday that the building's developers have scuttled the prior design approved last year and are tentatively scheduled to present a new plan in either the third or fourth week of January.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Offices, apartments in latest proposal for 1 Light Street*












> Updated January 27, 2015
> 
> A 404-foot glass apartment and office tower would spring from a Light Street parking lot near the Inner Harbor under a Virginia developer's proposal put forward Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

*BALTIMORE | 1 Light Street | 111m | 364ft | 26 fl | U/C*


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

3/4 update from PeterSmith:



PeterSmith said:


> These pics are from this afternoon. I found it pretty difficult to get a decent shot of the site because the fencing is so far out into the street and the hole is so deep. These were my best efforts.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

4/11 update from CharmCity1:



CharmCity1 said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

5/9 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Making progress!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

5/25 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

6/20 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Moving along and rebar is now above grade.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

7/5 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> It won't be long until this rises above the Thomas Building.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

7/19 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Columns for 2nd floor are going up. I imagine it will be pored within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

8/3 update from SoBoChris:



SoBoChris said:


> I had jury duty today, so while on lunch break, I took a walk around and snapped some photos.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

8/8 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Pouring concrete today! Things are moving quickly now that they are above grade.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

8/8 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> This building will be a game changer for street level pedestrians downtown.
> 
> First, this corner at Light and Baltimore which used to be a dump is shaping up nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

9/7 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> This building is rising quickly. Almost past the Thomas Building.


----------



## Yackemflaber68 (Dec 3, 2014)

looks good


----------



## Kardasijanac (Sep 6, 2017)

Me like!


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

The height in meters should also be included in the thread title, especially since the US is among the few countries in the world that do not use this system


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

9/21 update from cdmoore125:



cdmoore125 said:


> Some photos I took yesterday while serving my civic duty.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

9/30 update from SoBoChris:



SoBoChris said:


> I drive up Redwood street every day on the way home. Here are a few pics from this afternoon. They're the best I could get from my sunroof.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Sorry this is long over due! This building is getting to be so large that its hard to capture with my iPhone. Pretty soon I'll be able to see it from my office popping above the Residence Inn for a better vantage point.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/13 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> You aren't kidding. Look how massive it looks from this angle already.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/14 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Double take!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10/23 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> From today:


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

11/13 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Rise!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

11/18 update from MDguy:



MDguy said:


> A bit blurry and out of frame, but thought it was a great pic! Courtesy of my brother


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

11/29 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Another floor this week. It's very distracting watching this building go up!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

No nice that they kept the old building in the corner.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Did they keep old building at the corner because (A) Owners refused to sell (B) City bylaw as its historic (C) Developer has heart?


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

NEWUSER said:


> Did they keep old building at the corner because (A) Owners refused to sell (B) City bylaw as its historic (C) Developer has heart?


The city forced the preservation. The developer of the tower owns the historic structure as well.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

3 December 2017 update from JJHi: 



JJHi said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

5 December 2017 update from GrayMatter:



;143854958 said:


> Construction seems like it has picked up the pace. Also some trim has been installed around the parking garage and it looks pretty nice. This building really is going to be massive.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

22 December 2017 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> More concrete being poured today. RISE!!!!!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

18 January 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Looks like the floor heights are getting taller, or maybe its just this floor. Anyone know why?


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

23 January 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Snapped a pic on my way to a meeting. This building is getting big!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10 February 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Took these yesterday from the car...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

12 February 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> This most recent floor went up quick which means there are only 8 more floors to go.
> 
> From this angle you can see that the Wells Fargo building just behind it is 8 floor taller which can give you an idea of how tall this building will be. With the 'hat' it will be a bit taller and will stick out above the Wells Fargo and SunTrust buildings.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

14 February 2018 update from SoBoChris:



SoBoChris said:


> Traffic was a bit of a nightmare downtown this afternoon, but it did give me a chance to snap this pic.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

28 February 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> 1 Light rising above Redwood Street!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

5 March 2018 update from MDguy: 



MDguy said:


> Rescue those being led away to death; hold back those staggering toward slaughter. by Benjamin F., on Flickr


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

13 March 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Sorry for the glare! Looks like they have been pacing about a floor a week at this point.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

Construction Cam:



GrayMatter said:


> Great time lapse!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/239873915


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

30 March 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> Snapped this on my walk over to the game yesterday.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10 April 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> More floors & more glass!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

12 April 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

19 April 2018 update from waj0527:



waj0527 said:


> I took this two or three mornings ago and forgot to post it. I REALLY hope some new paint trim is in the works for the Thomas Building. The renderings don't suggest there will be any changes, but if they swapped out that pale yellow trim for either grey or black or even white -- the three colors that make up the Baltimore Street facade -- Thomas would tie into the new structure much better. I'm really not sure why they kept if it they weren't going to make an effort to incorporate it into the more modern design.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

26 April 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> I said I was waiting for 28 to finish up but I was out and about today and got a bunch of good pics.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

25 May 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> This building keeps stretching skyward! Although it should be pretty much topped out at this point except for the decorative trim. Once it's done and the M&T Signage is up, it's going to look pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

25 May 2018 update from JJHi:



JJHi said:


> Looks pretty darn good from this angle!


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

31 May 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> This building really does have quite the street presence


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

14 June 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

17 June 2018 update from oldworldorder:



oldworldorder said:


> From the top of Four Seasons, 6/17:


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

24 June 2018 update from rockin'.baltimorean:



rockin'.baltimorean said:


> from today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

7 July 2018 update from BaltimoreFan:



BaltimoreFan said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

17 July 2018 update from waj0527:



waj0527 said:


> The glass is going up at the top.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

17 July 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> You beat me to it! Here's another angle. Man this building turned out great. Our CBD really needed a new modern tower. Now hopefully a new tallest is in the works.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

19 July 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> More pics. Just a little more glass on the top to go. I'm looking forward to see how it changes the feel on light street once it's completed.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

10 August 2018 update from GrayMatter:



GrayMatter said:


> The exterior looks pretty much complete at this point. I didn't realize there was going to be an opening at the top of the east side of the building. It looks great, and breaks up the glass wall feeling that side of the building has.


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

22 August 2018 update from Darryl:



Darryl said:


> Ok that was a lot of trial and error lol. I clearly have a lot to learn regarding posting images.
> 
> Thanks for the tips


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

topped out



SoBoChris said:


>


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

11 January update:



GrayMatter said:


> Signage is up


----------

